# Hello from Eastern South Dakota!



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome. Lots to read. Lots to learn. Spring is coming.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome David!


----------



## Tappert (Nov 25, 2008)

Welcome! from another David.

Where's Humboldt? My wife and I met in Sioux Falls where we both worked in the mid 1970s. We worked for KSFY-TV. But I don't remember Humboldt.

Moved back to where I grew up in Wisconsin and have been here ever since.

Welcome to the forum!

David


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## TheCompound (Jan 24, 2011)

Tappert said:


> Welcome! from another David.
> 
> Where's Humboldt? My wife and I met in Sioux Falls where we both worked in the mid 1970s. We worked for KSFY-TV. But I don't remember Humboldt.
> 
> ...


Hello - Humboldt is about 20 miles west of Sioux Falls. My dad was the head of the Engineering group at KELO-TV throughout the 70s.


----------



## Tappert (Nov 25, 2008)

TheCompound said:


> Hello - Humboldt is about 20 miles west of Sioux Falls. My dad was the head of the Engineering group at KELO-TV throughout the 70s.


David...small, small world. Do you or your dad remember Doug Lund and Larry Gruseth? They were cousins. Doug was an announcer for us when I went out there in 1973 (it was KSOO-TV then). Larry was his cousin and a copywriter at KELO-TV in the continuity department. Eventually Larry came over to work for us, and Doug moved over to do big things at KELO-TV. I was the continuity director at KSFY-TV.

Lots of places out there for keeping bees. Make sure you have a good windbreak.

David


----------



## TheCompound (Jan 24, 2011)

Tappert said:


> David...small, small world. Do you or your dad remember Doug Lund and Larry Gruseth? They were cousins. Doug was an announcer for us when I went out there in 1973 (it was KSOO-TV then). Larry was his cousin and a copywriter at KELO-TV in the continuity department. Eventually Larry came over to work for us, and Doug moved over to do big things at KELO-TV. I was the continuity director at KSFY-TV.
> 
> Lots of places out there for keeping bees. Make sure you have a good windbreak.
> 
> David


Tappert - if you happen to see this (I just came across this again and finally saw your post):

I do remember Doug, but Larry's name isn't ringing a bell. My dad probably new him or new of him. I was still fairly young back then and mostly remember the "home team" crew: Jim Burt, Dave Deadrick, Leo Harding. The days of The Big News


----------

